# Where to stay, longterm?



## Marip (Feb 29, 2016)

We're going to Thailand in August, planning on staying for six months. Travelling with three kids (2+2+5 years old). We'd like to rent an apartment/house in a nice area, close to a centre of some sort and a beach. But we don't want to stay right in the middle of the most expencive, busy touriststreet either. We'd like to have easy access to some excursions not to far away. What's your best tip on where to go to stay a while?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

You'll find a lot of excellent advice on this site.
There are many areas in Phuket that are relatively family friendly. Kamala, in Phuket, is a good, small community with all the benefits of being in Thailand.
Good luck.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Queries:

What level of rental budget are you considering? Will you rent a vehicle or rely on public transport? What types of visas will you be obtaining?

The answers will allow us to make more informed recommendations.


----------

